# Rai



## sharris123 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was diagnosed with Graves about 1 month ago, just had RAI this past Friday, three days of solitaire (at home thank goodness), pretty boring, nothing noticeable until third day. I experience dizziness almost on a constant basis now, which the doc said this is normal, but I guess they didnt think it was important to let me know that so I wouldnt be concerned. should only last a little longer. I feel as if the football in my throat has gotten bigger! maybe its just because I know where my thyroid is now ) my forgetfulness of course is still here. I dont sleep anymore! I want to cry because im just so very tired of being tired! I am keeping the faith and wait for the day I start to notice a difference! Two of my family members are being tested for Graves this week! Look what I started. Anyhow, just wanted to give an insite to my experience after RAI...It wasnt scary at all! Wish you all the best!


----------



## TheYam (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi! I was diagnosed with Graves about 4 months ago and I just had RAI this afternoon. It was much easier than I was expecting! Actually, the worst part was not being able to eat for so many hours. Well, so far anyways... I guess I'll see what the next few days are like.


----------



## pamperedblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

It is pretty uneventful right after Ithink because we have read so much negative and have ourselves so scared of all of it that we are expecting the worst. It is and has been a pretty easy treatment for me and its been 2 1/2 weeks already!! Are most on ATD's after still? Just wondered what meds all are on as Iam allergic to ATD's so I am only on Propranolol Beta Blocker for the time before and after RAI! It works well but I do still have some Heart racing. Just wanted to know how others feel and what they are taking!
Thanks 
Pampered


----------

